# javaproblem durch sql abfrage



## Guest (12. Aug 2004)

hallo leute,

folgende datenbankabfrage:

                           xzs = stmt.executeQuery("select bahnhof_id from jf_haltestelle where bus_id = " + notBus_ID);
                           if (xzs.next()) { 
                                     notBahnhof_ID = xzs.getString("bahnhof_id");
                            }

diese abfrage ist in einer for-schleife eingebaut. außerdem werden nach der datenbankabfrage noch weitere datenbankabfragen durchgeführt. irgendwann aber (wenn alle anderen transaktionen beendet sind) wird diese abfrage wieder aufgerufen.
das problem:
es gibt viele bahnhof_id's die ich nur eine nach der anderen behandeln kann (was ich auch weiter unten im code mache). wenn das programm aber die abfrage wieder startet bekomme ich in notBahnhof_ID natürlich wieder nur die erste nummer.
wie in hergotts namen bekomme ich die folgenden?

bitte, bitte helft mir
danke im voraus 
juergen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (12. Aug 2004)

Ich denke es würde sich anbieten, mit einem Cursor bzw. mit einem RecordSet zu arbeiten.


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2004)

leider bin ich noch nicht der grosse java programmierer.
was ist ein recordset. ist das eine gespeicherte prozedur?

mfg
juergen


----------

